

Ask HN: Orange-tinted sunglasses for programming at night? - zxcvvcxz

Like many, I spend way too much time on the computer, including at night. And there is a lot of evidence the suggests that this is not good for you. Hence why the software flux is so popular, and definitely helps out some.<p>I did some research and found another possible solution, amber sunglasses meant to block blue light. A popular option on the net is:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Uvex-S1933X-Eyewear-SCT-Orange-Anti-Fog&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B000USRG90&#x2F;ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1413390677&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=Uvex+s1933x<p>Aside from anecdotal reviews, there are some studies showing possible effectiveness:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov&#x2F;pubmed&#x2F;20030543
&quot;At the end of the study, the amber lens group experienced significant (p &lt; .001) improvement in sleep quality relative to the control group and positive affect (p = .005).&quot;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov&#x2F;pubmed&#x2F;22850476
Basically, looking at tablets and&#x2F;or bluelight (wavelength 450-495 nm) at night, which suppresses melatonin production considerably, compared with blue-blocking glasses.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov&#x2F;pubmed&#x2F;21552190
A similar study to above, where orange-tinted safety glasses where used to remove the melatonin suppression effects.<p>Has HN had any experiences with blue-blocking lenses? Does it help, or is it placebo and&#x2F;or nonsense?<p>Cheers.
======
mga226
I've been using the item you linked to for about a year. I try to wear them if
I'm using my computer or watching TV within 2 hours of bedtime.

My anecdotal experience is that they do something to help me get to sleep
quicker and sleep sounder. Sometimes I forget or take them off for some
reason, and then I definitely have a harder time getting to sleep.

Is it placebo? I guess I'd have no way of knowing...

2 additional comments:

1\. I didn't anticipate this, but should have. Yellow lenses will make yellow
things difficult to see. If a website uses yellow-shifted colors on a white
background, certain elements might practically disappear when you have the
glasses on.

2\. You will look ridiculous wearing the things. Maybe you don't care. I'm
slightly ashamed to admit that I do care, and am considering buying these to
remedy the situation:

[http://www.amazon.com/Blocking-Driving-Wayfarers-
Sunglasses-...](http://www.amazon.com/Blocking-Driving-Wayfarers-Sunglasses-
Tinted/dp/B00741IHV2/)

------
avinassh
You mentioned f.lux, but have you tried? why you did not like it?

I have been using it for years and it works like charm. If you really prefer
glasses, get Gunnar glasses. I have Anime model [1] and it works fine.

[1] -
[http://shop.gunnars.com/intercept/d/1027](http://shop.gunnars.com/intercept/d/1027)

------
thuddle88
I personally have used Gunnars (www.gunnars.com) for years now. Headaches are
nearly a thing of the past. They have frames/lens geometry designed
specifically for computer work. Is it a placebo? Maybe. The lens geometry
probably is at least. Does it help? In my personal experience, yes.

------
deadfall
f.lux saves money and you look less goofy IMO. They both do the same thing by
blocking the blue from screens. Sounds like companies are just trying to make
and extra buck selling glasses.

~~~
mga226
Fair point, but I'll just point out that sunglasses are cross-platform and
work on your TV, iPhone, iPad etc in addition to your laptop.

